# Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?



## Tyrunic (4. Oktober 2013)

...die Rede ist von Kunstködern!
Ich bin relativ neu im Bereich Raubfischangeln, genauer gesagt bin ich jetzt 2 Monate dabei. 
Als ich angefangen bin, bin ich in den örtlichen Angelshop und hab mir aus der Gummibox ca. 10 Twister und Gummifische gegriffen, dann noch 2 günstige Wobbler und ne Hand voll günstigen Blechkram.   Insgesamt hab ich dafür ca. 15€ bezahlt. 
Aber jetzt les ich hier im Forum immer öfter dass Gummifische für 10-15€ oder Wobbler bis zu 30€ gefischt werden.
Klar, meine 50ct Gummifische haben auch schon den ein oder anderen Hecht bis zu 70cm gefangen aber würde ich mit den teuren Baits größere oder mehr Fische fangen?
Wo liegt der große unterschied zwischen einem 1€ und einem 15€ Gummifisch? Ist der Erfolg nicht eher vom Spot und der Angeltechnik als vom Köder abhängig?
 Fragen über Fragen.. Antworten wären schön^^


----------



## Alex1860 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich denke entscheidend ist vor allem dass du mit den Ködern die du hast egal ob billig oder teuer, umgehen kannst, sprich sein Laufverhalten kennst und ihn dementsprechen führen kannst. Es gibt natürlich Billigwobbler die einfach nicht richtig austariert sind oder generell schlechter laufen als teurere wie z.B von Illex. Gibt aber auch billige Wobbler die optisch was hermachen und auch so ein tolles Laufverhalten aufweisen  Also kann man nicht pauschal sagen Teuer ist gleich besser... Vor allem aber hast dus schon angesprochen Spot und Technik sind entscheiden, was bringts wenn einer den besten Wobbler hat und ihn perfekt führt, wenn kein Raubfisch da ist um ihn sich zu inhalieren  So meine Meinung hängt mich deswegen nicht gleich auf


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Oftmals laufen die teuren Köder aber auch besser. Und da muss man sich fragen, was einem wert ist. Evtl. unnötig einen schlecht laufenden Köder durchs Wasser ziehen und seine Zeit verschwenden, oder etwas mehr ausgeben und einen gut laufenden Köder haben.

Sicher gibt es auch billige Köder die fangen und laufen. Aber wer will die Zeit investieren und sich durch den Ködermarkt Angeln? Und wenn man 3 billige kauft, wovon einer läuft, dann kann man auch gleich den richtigen (teuren) kaufen.

Ich gehe lieber mit etwas weniger Ködern los, dafür dann aber auch mit teuren. Sehe keinen Sinn darin, mir die Köderbox mit zweifelhaft laufenden Ködern (die aber billig sind) vollzupacken.

Wobei das im Prinzip ja auf den Wobblermarkt beschränkt ist. Spinner und Gufis gibts auch sehr gute günstige. Und wenn du günstige Wobbler suchst, dann schau dir mal die von Spro an.

Gruss von jemandem, der grade 2 Illex Water Monitore für je 23 Euro das Stück gekauft hat...


----------



## siloaffe (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Bei Gummis liegts oft an der Gummimischung, die "Billigen" sind meist steife Plasteklumpen, wobei ein Gummi für 1,-€ i.d.R. kein Billigschrott mehr ist. Meine Zandergummis kosten zwischen 0,60€ und 1,50€ 

Es gibt auch einige "Günstige" Wobbler die gut laufen und fangen, aber muss man da meistens 10 Wobbler Kaufen und testen bis man einen gefunden hat der gut läuft und fängt. Wenn du das Geld zusammen rechnest und die die Zeit bedenkst die du am wasser mit Schrott verschwendest lohnen sich teurere Baits. 
Wenn du deine Wobbler in den USA oder Japan bestellst sind sie auch garnicht mehr sooooo teuer. 
Im Ebay-shopp I-Love-Hardbaits zahlste z.B. für nen Silentpointer, der in Deutschland 34-36,-€ kostet 14-16€ und ab 3 Ködern ist der Versand Weltweit kostenlos, wenn du Pech hast musst du noch 19% einfuhrabgaben löhnen aber dann haste immernoch über 50% gespart!


----------



## Gemenie (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

23 Euro das Stück..... das wäre mir um ein vielfaches zu teuer.
ich habe ne kleine box mit allen möglichen Effzett Blinker und Gummi´s alles um 3-5 Euro das stück und das finde ich schon recht teuer.
ich denke diese marken Namen wie Illex ,Rapala sollen erstmals den Anglerfangen.

ich achte mehr auf vernünftige haken , den wer weiß den wie die Wobbler und co laufen müssen  um einen fisch zu bringen? wir Angler wissen das doch nur aus der Werbung, das der Wobbler total Natürlich laufen Muss  .
aber Entscheiden tut das der fisch was seiner Meinung nach natürlich ist.
Aber jeder sollte nach seinem Geldbeutel einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Nanninga (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

*Es gibt gute und schlechte billige Ware aber auch überzogen teure, die manchmal nicht besser sind, bei denen man den Namen aber mitbezahlt.*
*Man wird probieren müssen und Erfahrung sammeln. Allein zu sagen, ich kaufe teuer, dass ist immer gut, ist sicher eine Fehleinschätzung, oft sind günstigere gleichwertig.Andererseits gibt es Markenware, welche nach den Erfahrungswerten super laufen und besser fangen. Man wird von Fall zu Fall abwägen müssen, eine Pauschalaussage ist wohl kaum möglich.*

*Nanninga#h*


----------



## HTK (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen ds Fisch & Fang Sonderheft Nr. 27 "Geschichte des Angeln" gelesen und ich würde jedem Markenfreak empfehlen, einige der Artikel, die dort drin stehen,  zu lesen.

Früher war nicht alles besser, nein! Aber was man den Anglern früher nicht absprechen konnte, waren Fangerfolge auf recht bescheidene Ködersorten mit einfacher Machart.
Wird heute wegen des Angeldrucks und auch wegen des fehlenden Fischreichtums nicht mehr so funktionieren, ist mir klar, aber manchmal sollte man nicht jedem Markenwahnsinn nachlaufen.

Was macht es schon aus, wenn ich statt 5 Hechten an einem Tag nur einen fange? Hauptsache ich fange und ich habe meinen Spaß.

Ergo, Geld fängt keine Fische... ein erfahrener Angler mit qualitativ minderwertigem Gerät fängt genauso viele Fisch, wenn nicht noch mehr, als ein ein unerfahrener Angler mit Weltklassegerät. Ist so, wird auch immer so bleiben.

Aber, jedem sein Geschmäckle, auch ich kaufe manchmal das teure Zeug, obwohl ich billiger dran käme, ist wohl menschlich... :m


----------



## Fin (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Gemenie schrieb:


> ich denke diese marken Namen wie Illex ,Rapala sollen erstmals den Anglerfangen.
> 
> *ich achte mehr auf vernünftige haken* , den wer weiß den wie die Wobbler und co laufen müssen  um einen fisch zu bringen?



Illex und Rapala liegen aber preislich etwas auseinander. Bei Rapala bekommste vieles unter "23€ pro Stück" und da musst du keine neuen Drillinge ranbasteln ! Gibt aber eigentlich viele Alternativen mit guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Gebe im Schnitt für Forelle/Barsch/Zander/Rapfenwobbler 5-12€ aus. Und wieviele Wobbler fischt man dem am Tag so durch? Schätze je nach Angeltag bin ich nie über 5 Modelle hinweg (bei Gufis aber deutlich mehr Wechsel).

PS: Zum Thema "teure Wobbler laufen i.d.R. besser" bezieht sich wohl nur auf das führen lassen durch den Angler. Glaube kaum das der Hecht ein schlechtes Laufverhalten durchschaut bzw. es nicht reizvoll findet.


----------



## siloaffe (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Fin schrieb:


> ........Glaube kaum das der Hecht ein schlechtes Laufverhalten durchschaut bzw. es nicht reizvoll findet.




Naja wenn das ding bei zackiger Führung oder im Strom rotiert wie ein Spinner bringts reichlich wenig! Klar kannste da auch mal nen Biss drauf bekommen, den kannste aber auch auf ne durchgeleierte Banane bekommen....|rolleyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



HTK schrieb:


> ...
> Wird heute wegen des Angeldrucks und auch wegen des fehlenden Fischreichtums nicht mehr so funktionieren, ist mir klar, aber manchmal sollte man nicht jedem Markenwahnsinn nachlaufen.
> 
> Was macht es schon aus, wenn ich statt 5 Hechten an einem Tag nur einen fange? Hauptsache ich fange und ich habe meinen Spaß....




Von wegen, läuft gerade wegen dem Angelkdruck und dem zunehmenden Gebrauch von Gufis, Wobblern etc. wieder besser den je.
Ich fange mit primitiven(nicht billigen) Spinnern und anderen klassischen Blechködern besser denn je.
Je weniger diese Köder benutzen, umso fängiger sind sie an den überfischten Gewässern, wo alle bloß noch mit Jackson, Illex, Fox- Shads & Co unterwegs sind.


----------



## Fin (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Naja wenn das ding bei zackiger Führung oder *im Strom rotiert* wie ein Spinner bringts reichlich wenig! Klar kannste da auch mal nen Biss drauf bekommen, den kannste aber auch auf ne durchgeleierte Banane bekommen....|rolleyes



Bisschen extrem aber das kann dir auch mit teuren Wobblern passieren 

Man kann das sowieso nicht pauschalisieren aber ich finde manchmal die Preise durchaus gerechtfertigt und manchmal wiederum nicht.


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Hauptsache die Präsentation stimmt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Nö, teuer muss nicht sein. Die meisten Fische hab ich mit Salmos und Doraden gefangen. Laufen extrem gut, sind fängig und kosten nicht viel. 

Mit den Lucky Crafts oder Illex hab ich noch nie etwas gefangen, kauf ich mir auch keine mehr. Nur noch Wobbler von Salmo :m Außer wenn ich auf Hecht schleppe, dann kommen natürlich die Großen Omas, der Nils, etc. zum Einsatz.

Extrem fängig sind übrigens auch die 3er Mepps. Da knallt alles drauf von Barsch über Forelle bis Hecht. Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## siloaffe (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Fin schrieb:


> Bisschen extrem aber das kann dir auch mit teuren Wobblern passieren
> 
> Man kann das sowieso nicht pauschalisieren aber ich finde manchmal die Preise durchaus gerechtfertigt und manchmal wiederum nicht.



Ich schrieb ja vorher schon mal das es auch günstige Wobbels gibt die gut laufen und gut fangen jedoch wenn ich bedenke das der Te für 10 gummis und 2 Wobbler 15,-€gelöhnt hat und die Gummis ca 1,-€ das stück gekostet haben bleiben 2,50 - 3,50€ je Wobbler..... 

In der Regel haben Wobbler in dieser Preisklasse nicht mal ne durchgehende Achse sollte sich wirklich mal ein Fisch an den Wobbler verirren besteht durchaus die Gefahr das ein Drilling ausreißt......


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ein gewisser Qualitätsstandard sollte auf jeden Fall sein. Durchgehende Achse, gescheite Sprengringe usw. 

Da mangelts halt bei so Superbillo-Teilen oft ganz extrem. Fische mit abgebrochenen Wobblern im Maul sollte man möglichst vermeiden.

Und wenn die Tauchschaufel dann schon nach 3 Würfen wegfliegt, machts auch dem Angler selbst nicht sonderlich Bock.

Ultrateuer muss aber IMO auch nicht sein. Ich hab bei Wobblern am allerliebsten Rapalas (darunter viele vergleichsweise günstige Balsa-Originals), danach kommt Salmo und dann die Colonel Gold von Balzer (u. a. der Monsterbarsch). 

Da stimmt IMO jeweils das P-L-V und macht einen bei Hängerverlust nicht gleich arm. Lieber was Bezahlbares und das auch mal kompromisslos an risikoreicheren Spots einsetzen als Superteures und das nur an super sicheren Stellen.

Die Taipans vom Bode und die Dinger vom Tommi werd ich zeitnah auch mal antesten. Die sind preislich auch mehr wie im grünen Bereich und machen jeweils zumindest optisch auch schon mal nen prima Eindruck. Schrott ist das trotz des niedrigen Preises IMO bestimmt nicht - die Jungs riskieren ihren verdientermaßen guten Ruf bestimmt nicht mit Ultra-Trash.

Ansonsten: Am besten immer schauen, was da am Wasser so verwendet wird. Und dann quasi die "Lücke" suchen.

Wenn alle mit Action Shads angeln --> mal nen Twister/No-Action-Shad/Gummiwurm versuchen. Wenn alle Wobbler/Gummi verwenden --> Blech dranhängen. Wenn keiner Topwater-Köder oder Spinnerbaits verwendet --> auf gehts. Wenn jeder abrasselt --> Silent-Köder verwenden.

Und falls die Fische da wirklich schon alle Kunstköder kennen sollten --> Rotauge am Drachkovitch oder Carolina-Rig etc., Tauwurm am Dropshot (auf Barsch)...

Solcherlei Gedanken sind für den Erfolg IMO viel wichtiger als die ganz genaue Wobblermarke oder -farbe etc.

Man braucht IMO auch keine 100000 verschiedenen Farben - Weißfisch- und Barschdekor plus 1 Schocker pro Ködermodell tuts IMO völlig. Präsentation und Tiefenwahl sind IMO viel wichtiger. Daher: Gewässer studieren und den Köder dem Spot entsprechend auswählen.

Somit macht es Sinn, für jede Wasserschicht was Passendes am Start zu haben, um möglichst effektiv "scannen" zu können. Um da Zeit zu sparen und möglichst gezielt anzugreifen, vorher mal ne Intensivrunde mit der Lotrute drehen (falls Boot, Echolot usw. nicht erlaubt). 

Lieber mal nen halben Tag lang nur loten und beim nächsten Mal dann ganz gezielt angeln, als planlos drauflosangeln und vergleichsweise wesentlich mehr Zeit ohne Fisch (aber mit mehr Frust) zu verbringen.

Und Blech rockt nach wie vor! Kostet vergleichsweise wenig und lässt sich zumindest im Fall von Blinkern mit entsprechendem Gewicht übelst weit peitschen.


----------



## weserwaller (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Naja wenn das ding bei zackiger Führung oder im Strom rotiert wie ein Spinner bringts reichlich wenig!



Geht mir grade bei einem nagelneuen Illex WaterMonitor so |uhoh:


----------



## Südschwedenfan (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich habe mir bei Ebay dreigeteilte Wobbler mit 16 cm. Länge gekauft, sie laufen sehr gut und haben schon Hechte bis 96 cm. gebracht. Stückpreis war " 1,66 € " !!!, habe den Restbestand von 12 Stück sofort gekauft.
Die 30 cm. Gummis " BullDawg" gab es im 3er Pack für 9,95 €.
(Letztes Jahr in Schweden, in zwei Stunden 6 Hechte, 5 davon auf das 30er Gummi.!!!)

Mir würde auch nie in den Sinn kommen, 15,20 oder mehr €uros
für nen Kunstköder zu zahlen.
Bei ner guten Rolle, bin ich aber nicht pingelig.!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> In der Regel haben Wobbler in dieser Preisklasse nicht mal ne durchgehende Achse sollte sich wirklich mal ein Fisch an den Wobbler verirren besteht durchaus die Gefahr das ein Drilling ausreißt......




Illex bspw. trumpft auch nicht mit vertrauenserweckenden Drillingen und Sprengringen auf.
Des Weiteren hat so gut wie kein Plastikwobbler eine durchgehende Achse.


----------



## pike-81 (5. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Leider ist die Qualität nicht nur am Hersteller zu erkennen, sondern schwankt auch von Modell zu Modell stark.
Z.B. hat mich der 4-Play Herring noch nie enttäuscht. Dagegen ist mir beim 3D-Herring zweimal am ersten Tag die Schaufel abgebrochen. Beide von SavageGear.
Teilweise ist die Qualität sogar von Herstellungsjahr abhängig. Beispiel Zalt. Da ziehen die neuen Modelle Wasser, der Lack ist bescheiden, die Kugeln verkanten sich. Früher waren das 1a Köder.
Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Mit teuren Wobbler angeln, überlasse ich denen, die über so wenig Selbstbewusstsein verfügen, um zu beurteilen ob ein preiswerter Wobbler gut läuft und damit auch fängt.
Allerdings muss man natürlich wirklich aufpassen, das man kein Schrott erwischt.
Ich angel aus Prinzip nicht mit Ködern, die teurer als 10 € sind....|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Hier kommt es immer drauf an, wem man diese Frage stellt. Der "unabhängige Fachjournalist eines bekannten Angelmagazins" wird sicherlich anders antworten, als der praxisbezogene Angler.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Kommt auch immer darauf an, was du fangen willst. Hab n paar Wobbler aus der Aldiangrlbox, die ich zum Geburtstag irgendwann bekommen hab. Auf Hecht zb würd ich die nie verwenden, weil sie absolut schxxxxe laufen. Aber auf Rapfen in der Strömung is die helle Farbe und das "rumeiern" einfach der Knaller. Haken selbstverständlich ausgetauscht 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mit teuren Wobbler angeln, überlasse ich denen, die über so wenig Selbstbewusstsein verfügen, um zu beurteilen ob ein preiswerter Wobbler gut läuft und damit auch fängt.
> Allerdings muss man natürlich wirklich aufpassen, das man kein Schrott erwischt.
> Ich angel aus Prinzip nicht mit Ködern, die teurer als 10 € sind....|rolleyes



So halte ich das eigendlich auch, wobei ich aus "Sammlerleidenschaft" auch teurere Wobbler besitze. 
Mit meinen günstigen Wobbler fange ich aber in der Regel deutlich besser, da ich diese Wobbler auch an extrem hängerträchtigen Stellen einsetze, die ja bekanntermaßen auch Hot-Spots für Raubfische sind.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Tyrunic schrieb:


> ...die Rede ist von Kunstködern!
> Ich bin relativ neu im Bereich Raubfischangeln, genauer gesagt bin ich jetzt 2 Monate dabei.
> Als ich angefangen bin, bin ich in den örtlichen Angelshop und hab mir aus der Gummibox ca. 10 Twister und Gummifische gegriffen, dann noch 2 günstige Wobbler und ne Hand voll günstigen Blechkram.   Insgesamt hab ich dafür ca. 15€ bezahlt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke die meisten Angler landen aus Sammlerleidenschaft irgendwann bei den Hochpreisigen Modellen - verschlechtern will man sich ja i.d.R. nicht.

Ich habe mir auch z.B. den Savage Gear Reel Eel (für ein Gummi unverschämt teuer) und 2 Illexe gegönnt, weil mich die Experimentierfreude gepackt hat. Fangen konnte ich bislang aber nichts mit den Modellen, weil es mich immer wieder zu meinen "günstigen" Lieblingen zieht. |supergri


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Also zusammenfassend kann man ihm raten:

Teuer muss nicht sein!
Aber ein gewisser Mindeststandard bei der Qualität MUSS sein!

Fängt bei den Gufis an, die zu unbeweglich sind, weil schlechte Gummimischung, Jighaken, die sich aufbiegen, Spinner, die erst bei starker Strömung rotieren, etc.

Das Problem ist heutzutage wie mit allem Technischen: Man kann sich nicht unbedingt auf Markennamen verlassen, weil das meiste aus China kommt und die Markennamen einfach je nach Vorgaben aufgeprägt werden. 

Deshalb würde ich dir zum Anfang altbewährte Klassiker mit sehr guter Fängigkeit empfehlen, wenn du nicht Massen an Kukös anhäufen willst.

*Wobbler:*
Salmo (z.B. Perch, Hornet)
Rapala (z.B. Shad Rap, X Rap Shallow)

*Gufis:*
Profiblinker
Kopyto

*Haken:*
VMC mit eckigem Hakenbogen

*Spinner:*
Mepps 3er

*Blinker:*
Profiblinker für flache Gewässer
Effzett


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kommt auch immer darauf an, was du fangen willst. Hab n paar Wobbler aus der Aldiangrlbox, die ich zum Geburtstag irgendwann bekommen hab. Auf Hecht zb würd ich die nie verwenden, weil sie absolut schxxxxe laufen. Aber auf Rapfen in der Strömung is die helle Farbe und das "rumeiern" einfach der Knaller. Haken selbstverständlich ausgetauscht.



Und genau mit diesem "schlechten Lauf" kann man sich dermaßen täuschen, denn die wahre Güte bewertet der Fisch und nicht der Angler.

Vor Urzeiten lag mal in einer Askaribestellung ein "Wobbler" bei. Ein Billigstnachbau eines Kwikfish. Quietschepink, mit grellen blauen Tupfen und häßlich, wie die Nacht finster.

Aus purem Übermut hab ich den mal in Irland an die Schnur gegeben und wurde auch prompt von allen Kollegen, wegen dem "schwulen Krüppelding" verspottet. Es lief nicht nur schlecht, es lief gar nicht. Hauchdünn unter der Wasseroberfläche eierte es irgendwie auf der Seite liegend daher. Unmöglich!

Nur die Irish Pikes liebten dieses Teil. In den flachen und krautigen Buchten war dieser Dethlef-Wobbler absolut unschlagbar. Leider ist er dann alsbald völlig zerbissen auseinandergefallen und war selbstverständlich auch nicht mehr erhältlich, nur im schönen Original bei Stollenwerk und das lief leider absolut sauber... und unfängig!

Jungs, habt Mut zur Hässlichkeit und zu vermeintlich schrägem Lauf!


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Konnte ähnliches mal auf einer Kajaktour auf der Oder beobachten...Alle "sauber" laufenden Wobbler - nix... , dann ein 2,50 Euro Wobbler vom Polenmarkt schwarz- gelb gestreift ran,  das Ding lief max 1 sec sauber um sich dann aus dem Wasser zu schrauben, legte sich auf die Seite und eierte rum.
Ja das gefiel den Oderrapfen und es knallte wie die Sau in der Rute bis ich das Ding sich in Treibgut verfing und die Richtung des Bootes durch die starke Strömung leider vorgegeben war..|supergri


----------



## pike-81 (5. Oktober 2013)

"Dethlef-Wobbler", ich hau mich wech !!?


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> "Dethlef-Wobbler", ich hau mich wech !!?



Ja mei... das Ding sah halt aus, als hätte es die Tante Frieda als Hutschmuck für den Tuntenball gebastelt.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Meiner Erfahrung nach nach, ja! Schließlich wird einem ständig dazu geraten.. Ich zitier mal meinen Beitrag aus dem Thread "was nervt dich z.Z am Meisten"

*Ach, was mir noch einfällt: Wenn man sich hier durchs Forum klickt, stößt man ständig auf Threads, in denen nach Gerätetipps gefragt wird. Sucht ein Mitglied nun z.B eine Rolle bis maximal 30€, dann ist doch direkt ein hilfsbereiter Kamerad zur Stelle, welcher diesem dann erzählt, dass das eh alles Schrott wäre und er sich doch lieber eine RedArc kaufen sollte.

Eröffnet ein nächster einen ähnlichen Thread mit einem preislichen Limit von 100€, ist auch hier wieder jemand zur Stelle, der ihm dann erzählt, dass eine RedArc und alles unter 100€ Rotz wäre, und er sich doch besser eine Rarenium holen sollte.

So, dann erkundigt sich der nächste nach einer hochwertigen Rolle mit einem preislichen Limit von 200€, dann kommen irgendwelche pseudo-reichen Mitglieder an, und erzählen diesem dann, dass man da echt nichts hochwertiges bekommt, und die "paar Euros" lieber sparen sollte, um sich eine Stella zu kaufen (da dir die fische ja bekanntlich entgegenspringen, wenn man denn nur eine Stella an der Rute hat). Diese Prestigeschei*e geht mir bei Autos schon tierisch auf den Zeiger, aber dass sich dies schon bis zum Angelsport ausgebreitet hat..

Gleiches gilt für Ruten: Egal was gefragt wird, die meisten Mitglieder (insbesondere die selbsternannten "Pikehunter") stellen doch gleich klar, dass man nur mit einer "Custom-Made" Fische fangen kann. Jetzt von den hilfsbereiten, eingefleischten Forenmitglieder mal abgesehen.

Und wenn deine Wobbler nicht von Illex sind, dann kannst du dir den Gang ans Wasser auch getrost sparen!
*
Früher hat man seine Ruten noch anders verglichen..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> *Vor Urzeiten* lag mal in einer Askaribestellung ein "Wobbler" bei...



Und genau die Tatsache, dass solche Geschichten mit fängigen "Huddelködern" mühevoll aus den Erinnerungen hervorgekramt oder über drei Ecken zitiert werden müssen müssen, sind doch der beste Beleg, dass es sich hier um Ausnahmen von der Regel handelt.

Mit nicht-drehenden-Spinnern, sich drehenden Wobblern oder Blinkern ohne Aktion loszuziehen, empfehle ich nur schlechten Freunden.

Bei der Grundaussage stimme ich dir aber zu: Was dem Angler gefällt, muss der Fisch nicht mögen - und umgekehrt genau so wenig. Allerdings würde ich mich - gerade als Anfänger, an die bewährten Köder halten und nicht falschem Geiz verfallen, um dann später doch doppelt zu kaufen.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Trotzdem taucht immer wieder so ein G'raffl unvermutet in der Köderbox auf, woher auch immer es stammen mag. Gebt dem Zeug wenigsten eine(!) Chance, man weiß ja nie!


----------



## carpomizer1111 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Hallo,
persönlich halte ich nichts davon die teuren Wobbler und andere Köder zu kaufen.
Jeder sollte für sich den Mittelweg finden,finanziell und anglerisch gesehen.
Ich fische auf Forellen mit Mepps-Spinnern und hab mir dieses Jahr noch 4 Wobbler dazu geholt,um diese Angelei auf Forellen auch mal zu probieren.
Waren jetzt 3 Wobbler von Jackson Mini 50 für fast 7 Euro das Stück,und ein 3cm Ugly Duckling für knappe 9 Euro.(Hausgewässer ist der Neckar-Oberlauf)
Wobbler über 10 Euro kommen für mich nicht in Frage,allein wegen dem Geld und wegen den Hängern und Verlusten.Das tut mir weh wenn ich 23 Euro Wobbler einfach nach 2 mal werfen im Teich versenke!!!!!!!!Das sehe ich nicht ein.
Gestern war im Stollenwerk der Dietmar Isaiasch, Ich war auch dort und hab ein wenig zugehört was der so zu sagen hatte.......deswegen habe ich aber nicht gleich die komplette Fox-Range  Palette eingesackt,sondern habe mich für Wobbler der Firma Abu Garcia entschieden in 13 und 16cm....Kostenpunkt  pro Wobbler 6 Euro,sehen gut aus,gut verarbeitet,Laufverhalten muss ich noch testen.......mal sehen ob billig auch fängt......!!!!!!
Grüssle


----------



## carpomizer1111 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Fisch und Fang hatte damals in einem Heft auch so nen gelben Rasselwobbler vor ein paar Jahren gehabt.
Mit diesem Wobbler konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht fangen,war echt toll,lief sehr gut und hatte ordentlich gerasselt,nach 4 Würfen war der Spass vorbei und ich hab ihn verloren........so schnell gehts!!!!!!!
Mein zweiter Hecht biss auf Maiskette beim einkurbeln direkt am Ufer,egal was es ist,Hauptsache es rotiert,wackelt,scheppert und reizt den Fisch zum anpacken.......das können billige,teure und auch komische Köder!!!!!


----------



## froxter (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Hm, also ich fische gerne mit Illex-Wobblern. Macht mir Spaß.

Wie daraus auf mein Selbsbewusstsein geschlossen werden kann möge man mir erklären.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



froxter schrieb:


> Wie daraus auf mein Selbsbewusstsein geschlossen werden kann möge man mir erklären.




Immer nach dem Motto, Was teuer ist muss auch was taugen.
Und: Billig kann nicht gut sein.
Wenn man kein Vertrauen zu dem Köder hat setzt man ihn auch nicht oder wenig ein. 
Wenn ich einen Wobbler durch das Wasser ziehe traue ich mir zu einzuschätzen ob er gut läuft, also auch fängt.

Wer zu wenig Vertrauen in sein Einschätzungsvermögen hat, der kauft gleich teure Wobbler.|rolleyes


----------



## froxter (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Immer nach dem Motto, Was teuer ist muss auch was taugen.
> Und: Billig kann nicht gut sein.
> Wenn man kein Vertrauen zu dem Köder hat setzt man ihn auch nicht oder wenig ein.
> Wenn ich einen Wobbler durch das Wasser ziehe traue ich mir zu einzuschätzen ob er gut läuft, also auch fängt.
> ...




Yep. Ich traue mir durchaus zu einzuschätzen das Squirrel und Chubby gut laufen und auch fangen. Selbiges gilt für die durchaus günstigen Doyio-Wobbler von Sänger oder einige im mittleren Preissegment angesiedelten Modelle von z.B. Rapala.

Heisst das jetzt das mein Selbstbewusstsein baden geht, wenn ich vom Doyio auf einen Illex wechsle? Oder schreibst du hier schlicht Unsinn? Oder verstehe ich deine Logik nur nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## wobbler68 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Hallo
Wer kennt nicht den Spruch: Wer Billig kauft ,kauft zweimal.


Der kommt von den Angelgeräte Herstellern .




Wenn man den vielen Aussagen glauben würde z.b. das ist minderwertige Quali ,das hält keinen größeren Fisch aus,das lauf verhalten ist nicht gut,das hält nicht lange usw.
Dann dürften die meisten keine Fische fangen.

Das sie trotzdem ,damit Fische fangen, ist dann wohl ein Wunder.Die sollten sich was 

Ich gehöre auch dazu.



Viele Hersteller lassen sich 


Und lassen es sich dann auch noch teuer bezahlen.

Es gibt ja genügend Hersteller ,die bezahlbares Zubehör anbieten.
Und wenn man sich die z.b. ein Wobbler Modell anschaut sind sie von den unterschiedlichen Herstellern fast identisch ,kaum zu unterscheiden.
Außer bei den Preisen,da kann Mann sehr gut unterscheiden.

Und grade als Anfänger sollte man seine finanziellen  ausgaben gut im Auge behalten.Mann :g probiert viel aus ,verliert viel und macht einiges kaputt.


Sonst wird das schnell  ein Fass ohne Boden.

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



froxter schrieb:


> Heisst das jetzt das mein Selbstbewusstsein baden geht, wenn ich vom Doyio auf einen Illex wechsle? Oder schreibst du hier schlicht Unsinn? Oder verstehe ich deine Logik nur nicht?|kopfkrat



Vieleicht habe ich mich auch etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Selbstbewusssein meinte ich nicht.
Sondern Vertrauen in sein eigenes Einschätzungsvermögen .


----------



## 42er barsch (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

hi,

ich bin der meinung der fisch muss darauf abfahren und sonst nix.

das kann mit einem 2€ wobbler genausogut sein wie mit einem 20€ wobbler.

meine aktuell grössten fische habe ich vor kurzem auf einen 2€ power catcher von spro gefangen wo ein ugly duckling  , ein doiyo und ein rapalla vorher kläglich versagt haben.

... haben die wirklich versagt oder hätte ich die fische auch gefangen wenn ich einen der anderen wobbler noch am band gehabt hätte ?

im umkehrschluss die frage hätten die fische die auf illex oder ... gefangen wurden auch gebissen wenn ein ... am band gehangen hätte ?

einzig der fisch entscheidet.

ich für mich mache nicht so grosses tratra um die marke, laufen muss der wobbler.

es gibt im unteren preissegment welche mit recht guten laufeigenschaften , bei denen sind dann die sprengringe und die drillinge meistens minderwertig.

das kann man mit einem zugtest aber schnell selbst herrausfinden und gegebenfalls austauschen.

aktuell sind für mich die doiyo`s eine recht gute sache.

im mittleren preissegment zuhause und laufen tun sie auch, was aber am wichtigsten ist : ich habe auch schon darauf gefangen.

ich besitze zum anderen ein gutes dutzend kleine rapallas so um 5cm mit denen ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin.
der lauf ist enttäuschend und gefangen habe ich auf noch keinen von denen etwas und das bei einem stückpreis von fast 10€.

einzig auf das dekor lege ich grossen wert.
weißfisch oder barsch sollte es sein.

sicher habe ich auch andere, die sind aber meist dann ähnlich oder stammen noch aus restbeständen oder erstandenen sets.

die meisten erfolge konnte ich aber mit den beiden erwähnten dekors erzielen.

gruss


----------



## thanatos (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

nö, müssen se nich,wenn´s richtig läuft und richtig präsentiert wird ist es dem Fisch schnurz egal was man dafür geblecht hat.
An meinem teuersten Wobbler hat noch nie ein Fisch gehangen,obwohl er toll aussieht ,super läuft und teuer war.
Fische ihn schon über dreißig Jahre.So jetet eben manchmal.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Immer nach dem Motto, Was teuer ist muss auch was taugen.
> Und: Billig kann nicht gut sein.
> Wenn man kein Vertrauen zu dem Köder hat setzt man ihn auch nicht oder wenig ein.
> Wenn ich einen Wobbler durch das Wasser ziehe traue ich mir zu einzuschätzen ob er gut läuft, also auch fängt.
> ...



Das alte Problem: Dann kauf ich 10 Wobbler zu je 6 Euro und davon laufen dann nur 3 Stück und der Rest ist Müll. Somit hätte ich auch gleich welche aus dem obersten Preissortiment kaufen können, welche ich dann nicht erst einmal ausgiebig testen muss...aber hauptsache "gespart"

Ausser wenn das Gewässer extrem hängerträchtig ist, dann würde ich auch auf billige Modelle wechseln.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Eine schön große Köderbox voller edler Wobbler ist am Ende auch ein Stück "Beute" mit dem sich vorzeigen lässt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich weiss nicht. Mein Motto ist Qualität statt Quantität und wenn ich was kaufe, was ich nicht benutzen kann, also Geld "verbrannt" habe, dann ärger ich mich doppelt.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Und dir ist es sicher auch äußerst unangenehm, wenn die anerkennenden Bliche anderer Angler auf deinen Gerätschaften und Ködern ruhen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich kaufe Kunstköder dir mir und hoffentlich auch den Fischen gefallen. Ein gesteigertes Verlangen, irgendwelchen anderen Leuten meine Ködeboxen zu zeigen habe ich dagegen nicht.


----------



## kreuzass (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Dieses Problem gibt es auch bei den Ködern aus den obersten Preissegmenten.

Habe mir vor 3 Jahren 4 Wobbler für gute 70€ (!!!) gekauft gehabt.
Darunter waren zwei von Illex, einer von Musky Mania und einer von Shallowraider.

Einer von Illex lief super und ist den eigenen Anforderungen absolut gerecht geworden. Der andere war wohl eine Sonntagsproduktion. Lief gerade durch das Wasser und hat nicht ein Stück seines angepriesenen Spieles gezeigt. Gut, wahrscheinlich eine Sonntagsproduktion.

Die anderen beiden von Musky Mania und Shallowraider hatten ein klasse Spiel und liefen vernünftig, solange sich nicht die Haken ineinander verfangen haben, was jedoch leider recht häufig passiert ist. Wer überlegt sich eine derartige Konstruktion und verlangt dafür so viel Geld?

Letztenendes habe ich 3 (!!!) der 4 Wobbler wieder zurückgeben können. Der Betreiber des Geschäftes hatte großes Verständnis und keinerlei Schwierigkeiten gemacht, weil die Wobbler unversehrt wieder auf seinem Tisch gelandet sind.

Aber was hat mir das gesagt?

1. Wahrscheinlich einfach unwahrscheinlich viel "Glück" mit dem einen Wobbler von Illex gehabt, dass er garnicht laufen wollte (Sonntagsproduktion).
2. Schon vor dem Kauf darauf achten, ob sich die Haken ineinander verfangen können (da geben sich teure und günstige Wobbler nicht viel).
3. Hätte ich Schwierigkeiten bei der Rückgabe gehabt, wären knappe 50€ (!!!) flöten gegangen. Von diesen 50€ hätte ich ein Dutzend (kommt ganz gut hin!) günstige Wobbler kaufen und testen können. Selbst DANN wäre ein Ausschuss von, sagen wir mal der Hälfte der Wobbler, nicht annähernd so schwer gewogen, wie bei den teuren.

Mein Fazit lautet seit dem:
Günstig läuft auch und fängt!

Teure Köder kaufe ich mir nur dann, wenn ich mich bei anderen Angelkollegen von deren Eigenschaften überzeugen lassen konnte und ich deren extravagante Eigenschaften dem Preis entsprechend empfinde.


Eine Anmerkung noch zu der Geschichte bzgl. der Haken und der Sprenringe an einem KK.

Da muss ich zugeben, dass mich diesbezüglich noch keiner meiner teureren Wobbler hat hängen lassen. Auch die günstigeren haben dies bisher noch nicht. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich den ein oder anderen (über den Daumen gepeilt ca. 10-20%) schon nachtunen musste.
Obwohl ich mir bei letzterem bis heute nicht sicher bin, ob ich es lediglich meinem eigenen Sicherheitsempfinden nach gemacht habe oder es tatsächlich nötig war. Denn die ausgetauschten Teile habe ich vorher keinen Test unterzogen, welcher mir bescheinigt hat, dass mein Tun von nöten wäre.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das alte Problem: Dann kauf ich 10 Wobbler zu je 6 Euro und davon laufen dann nur 3 Stück und der Rest ist Müll. Somit hätte ich auch gleich welche aus dem obersten Preissortiment kaufen können, welche ich dann nicht erst einmal ausgiebig testen muss...aber hauptsache "gespart"
> 
> Ausser wenn das Gewässer extrem hängerträchtig ist, dann würde ich auch auf billige Modelle wechseln.



ach komm, nenn doch mal einen wobbler für 6 € der nicht läuft.
da wirst du dich hart tun.
das argument erinnert mich stark an die stroftverfechter...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Zobelix01 schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach nach, ja! Schließlich wird einem ständig dazu geraten.. Ich zitier mal meinen Beitrag aus dem Thread "was nervt dich z.Z am Meisten"
> 
> *Ach, was mir noch einfällt: Wenn man sich hier durchs Forum klickt, stößt man ständig auf Threads, in denen nach Gerätetipps gefragt wird. Sucht ein Mitglied nun z.B eine Rolle bis maximal 30€, dann ist doch direkt ein hilfsbereiter Kamerad zur Stelle, welcher diesem dann erzählt, dass das eh alles Schrott wäre und er sich doch lieber eine RedArc kaufen sollte.
> 
> ...



|good:

Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können...

Und weil man sich die Gliedvorzeige- Premiummodelle eigentlich nicht leisten kann, schließt man ein Finanzierungs- oder Leasingvertrag ab.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Am besten kaufen wir nun alle nurnoch China Produkte. Für eine bessere Welt und für mehr Fische am Wasser.

Da wieder persönliche Anfeindungen ins Thema gebracht werden, kann man sich jede weitere Diskussion auch sparen.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Kunstköder dir mir und hoffentlich auch den Fischen gefallen. Ein gesteigertes Verlangen, irgendwelchen anderen Leuten meine Ködeboxen zu zeigen habe ich dagegen nicht.



Selbstverständlich... du trägst auch die Mönchskutte und über deiner sorgsam rasierten Tonsur schwebt ein überirdisches Licht.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Am besten kaufen wir nun alle nurnoch China Produkte. Für eine bessere Welt und für mehr Fische am Wasser.



Müsste man schauen, welche Angelgeräte denn NICHT aus China kommen? Da wird die Auswahl schon komplizierter...



			
				Allrounder27 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wieder persönliche Anfeindungen ins Thema gebracht werden, kann man sich jede weitere Diskussion auch sparen.



Stimmt! Ist ja auch alles Wichtige gesagt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Andal, für gewöhnlich schätze ich dein Beiträge. In diesem Thread sind sie aber dem "alten, weisen Mann" unwürdig...mehr sag ich dazu nicht.

@ Aalround Spinner, ich achte darauf, keinen Made in China Kram zu kaufen. Größtenteils klappt es. Natürlich nicht immer, aber man kann viel machen und aus Japan, Europa oder anderer Asiatischen Ländern (Thailand, Malaysia) welche mit lieber sind als China.

Aber auch das ist ein Punkt, der zwar für mich nicht unwichtig ist, aber auch an anderer Stelle schon ausgibieg Diskutiert wurde.

Aber die Kunden hier wollen Billig kaufen und die Chinesen wollen Devisen, um hier eine Firma nach der anderen zu übernehmen. Die wollen ja auch nicht für immer billige Konsumgüter produzieren, sondern den Spiess umdrehen.

Also sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## kreuzass (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Autsch. :q

Wenn er es hat, dann lasst ihn doch seine teuren Köder kaufen. Solange er damit fängt und/oder glücklich und zufrieden ist, ist doch alles ok.

/Edith
Also sorry Allrounder27, deine politische Meinung hat doch nichts mehr mit dem Tröt zu tun, oder?


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Allrounder... warum so hölzern und humorlos? Das bisschen Eitelkeit, welches uns allen zu eigen ist, kann man leicht zugeben. Ich habe dir niemal Prahlerei unterstellt. Lediglich gesagt, dass es dir auch nicht weh tut, wenn einer dein Angelzeug wohlwollend taxiert. Mach dich bitte nicht schon wieder so unlocker!


----------



## Droggelbecher (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage...Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den "neuen" real eels von savage gear gemacht? Sind das brauchbare Köder für unsere Hechte etc.? Oder fängt man damit wieder nur die amerikanischen Biester, die scheinbar sowieso alles attackieren was sich bewegt


----------



## kreuzass (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Allrounder... warum so hölzern und humorlos? Das bisschen Eitelkeit, welches uns allen zu eigen ist, kann man leicht zugeben. Ich habe dir niemal Prahlerei unterstellt. Lediglich gesagt, dass es dir auch nicht weh tut, wenn einer dein Angelzeug wohlwollend taxiert. Mach dich bitte nicht schon wieder so unlocker!



Als ob du es nicht darauf angelegt hättest.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Irgendwann muss er es doch mal merken, das unter Anglern auch gerne geflaxt wird!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Droggelbecher schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage...Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den "neuen" real eels von savage gear gemacht? Sind das brauchbare Köder für unsere Hechte etc.? Oder fängt man damit wieder nur die amerikanischen Biester, die scheinbar sowieso alles attackieren was sich bewegt



Ein hervorragendes Beispiel für einen sehr hochpreisigen Köder! 

Ich bin schwach geworden, nachdem ich mich monatelang beherrschen konnte, dem hochinteressanten Aussehen zu erliegen. :c

Ich habe die natürliche braune Variante gewählt, mit dem Hintergedanken den Köder für zwischenzeitlich extrem sichtiges Wasser in meinem stark beangelten Vereinsgewässer zu nutzen. Und mMn ist er genau dafür da, da er wirklich total realistisch aussieht und sich sehr langsam führen lässt. Warum Schockfarben existieren, erschließt sich mir nicht. Der Vorteil gegenüber Twister: Ich ziehe den Reel Eel bei o.g. Bedingungen mit mehr Vertrauen und somit ausdauernder durchs Wasser, als weniger realistische Köder. Das wars auch schon. Gefangen habe ICH noch nix damit, von anderen Anglern am See weiß ich allerdings, dass er sehr wohl fängt (warum auch nicht?).

Zum Köder: 
Die Gummimischung ist recht fest, was für mich überhaupt die Voraussetzung war, so viel Geld für einen Gummiköder auszugeben. Die Gummimischung wird auf Höhe des Waidlochs leider weicher und stellt an dieser Stelle die Schwachstelle dar. Bei dem Köder eines anderen Anglers war diese Stelle völlig zerfetzt. Zweiter Nachteil: bei den vormontierten Modellen ist ein recht schwerer Drilling am Waidloch, der allerdings nötig für die Stabilität ist. Ohne Zusatzdrilling dreht sich der Eel bei schnellerer Führung leicht auf die Seite (zumindest meine zweitkleinste Version). Ich habe einen Eel an schwererem Jigkopf ohne Zusatzdrilling montiert (den man zwangläufig etwas schneller führen muss) und der Köder legt sich leider schnell zur Seite. Den Zusatzdrilling auf den Rücken zu montieren, um Hängern vorzubeugen, kann man leider knicken, dann kippt der Aal ständig.

Fazit: ein Köder mit Stärken und Schwächen für langsame bis sehr langsame Köderführung, was vom Ufer aus Probleme bereiten kann. Schwere Bleiköpfe hat der Aal nicht gern, also auch nix für Weitwürfe. Der Preis ist natürlich deutlich überzogen für ein Gummi, aber etwas Realistischeres gibt es am Markt eben nicht. Ob der Realismus eher den Fisch als den Angler fängt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Eine Wunderwaffe ist der Aal nicht und ich verwende ihn nicht häufiger als Twister, da ich ihn als "Spezialkandidaten" betrachte - allein schon wegen des Preises und meines "Handycaps" als Uferangler.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Droggelbecher schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage...Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den "neuen" real eels von savage gear gemacht? Sind das brauchbare Köder für unsere Hechte etc.? Oder fängt man damit wieder nur die amerikanischen Biester, die scheinbar sowieso alles attackieren was sich bewegt



Ich bin schwach geworden, nachdem ich mich monatelang beherrschen konnte, dem hochinteressanten Aussehen zu erliegen. :c

Ich habe die natürliche braune Variante gewählt, mit dem Hintergedanken den Köder für zwischenzeitlich extrem sichtiges Wasser in meinem stark beangelten Vereinsgewässer zu nutzen. Und mMn ist er genau dafür da, da er wirklich total realistisch aussieht und sich sehr langsam führen lässt. Der Vorteil gegenüber Twister: Ich ziehe den Reel Eel bei o.g. Bedingungen mit mehr Vertrauen und somit ausdauernder durchs Wasser, als weniger realistische Köder. Das wars auch schon. Gefangen habe ICH noch nix damit, von anderen Anglern am See weiß ich allerdings, dass er sehr wohl fängt (warum auch nicht?).

Zum Köder: 
Die Gummimischung ist recht fest, was für mich überhaupt die Voraussetzung war, so viel Geld für einen Gummiköder auszugeben. Die Gummimischung wird auf Höhe des Waidlochs leider weicher und stellt an dieser Stelle die Schwachstelle dar. Bei einem anderen Angler war diese Stelle völlig zerfetzt. Zweiter Nachteil: bei den vormontierten Modellen ist ein recht schwerer Drilling am Waidloch, der allerdings nötig für die Stabilität ist. Ohne Zusatzdrilling dreht sich der Eel bei schnellerer Führung leicht auf die Seite (zumindest meine zweitkleinste Version). Ich habe einen Eel an schwererem Jigkopf ohne Zusatzdrilling montiert (den man zwangläufig etwas schneller führen muss) und der Köder legt sich leider schnell zur Seite. Den Zusatzdrilling auf den Rücken zu montieren, um Hängern vorzubeugen, kann man leider knicken, dann kippt der Aal ständig.

Fazit: ein Köder mit Stärken und Schwächen für langsame bis sehr langsame Köderführung, was vom Ufer aus Probleme bereiten kann. Schwere Bleiköpfe hat der Aal nicht gern, also auch nix für Weitwürfe. Der Preis ist natürlich deutlich überzogen für ein Gummi, aber etwas Realistischeres gibt es am Markt eben nicht. Ob der Realismus eher den Fisch als den Angler fängt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Eine Wunderwaffe ist der Aal nicht und ich verwende ihn nicht häufiger als Twister, da ich ihn als "Spezialkandidaten" betrachte - allein schon wegen des Preises und meines "Handycaps" als Uferangler, was Köderführung, Wurfweite und Köderrettung betrifft.


----------



## Droggelbecher (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Danke Ronny.
Ich glaub ich bleib dann vorerst doch eher bei den normalen Gufis. Hab mir mal die soft 4play von savage gear geholt...die sind ja auch mega realistisch...aber gefangen hab ich darauf eben auch noch nix. 
Ich hab immer das Gefühl, dass "zu realistische" Köder schlechter fangen, da sich diese nicht von den normalen Beutefischen abheben. Dann lieber einfache Kopytos etc. die nicht ganz so sauber laufen. Damit hat man zumindest an den Gewässern wo ich unterwegs war/bin immer wieder Erfolge.


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich habe früher auch gerne Wobbler gefischt, die Rapalas, die gingen an meinem Forellenfluss sehr gut. Da aber die Preise von 6,50€ mittlerweile auf gut 10€ gestiegen sind macht das bei doch regelmäßigen Hängern aber keinen Spaß...
Jetzt fische ich kleine Blinker, die gehen bei 7-10g Gewicht auch runter zu den Forellen.

Ich finde die Preisentwicklung generell heftig, ein *Rublex Veltic Spinner in Größe 5* (toller Hecht- und "Groß"-Barsch-Köder) kostet mittlerweile *5,50€...!!!! *
(Quelle kann ich bei Bedarf nachreichen)
Ey über 5€ für nen Spinner, da gabs früher schon Wobbler für...

Ich bastell mir seit längerem Drachkowitsch-Systeme selbst, hab da einen Material-Stückpreis von 1,40€, davon sind 90Cent für die VMC-Drillinge...


----------



## tomsen83 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich bekenne mich schuldig dem Wahn erlegen zu sein und eine gewisse Sammelleidenschaft entwickelt zu haben. Das führte soweit, dass ich in einer ziemlich kurzen Phase mein Swimbait-Arsenal um einige Köder der 100€-Klasse erweitert habe. Bisher hat nur einer davon Fisch gebracht. Ist mir aber bumms, da es mir immer wieder Laune bereitet die Dinger trotzdem durchs Wasser zu ziehen und mich an dem außergewöhnlichen Lauf zu erfreuen. Die passen von den Eigenschaften halt nur bedingt zu meinem primären Gewässer. Habe auch schon mal einen verloren, ist halt Risiko.
Außerdem hab ich beim Fischen vom Boot aus gerne fünf/sechs Combos dabei. Ich finds geil. Schon das aufrüsten vor dem eigentlichen Ausflug macht mir Spaß und entspannt mich. Natürlich fang ich auch meine Fische. Vielleicht nicht mehr als jemand mit preiswerten Ködern, is mir aber auch egal da es sich nicht um irgend einen Wettkampf teuer vs. billig handelt.
Ich lebe mein Hobby aus so gut es geht, und da gehört es für mich einfach dazu mich ab und zu mal mit Geld ausgeben zu belohnen (ich hör mich an wie ne Frau...#q).

Sicher werde ich in einigen Jahren auch wieder puristischer und möglicherweise auf preiswertere Dinge zurückgreifen. Und wenn bis dahin irgendwer meine Sammlung bestaunen will, dann tu ich ihm den Gefallen. Das bedeutet ja nun wahrlich nicht, dass ich damit mangelndes Selbstbewusstsein kompensieren muss|kopfkrat. Es freut mich natürlich wenn ich hier und da Tipps geben kann um andere vor (teuren) Fehlkäufen zu bewahren.

Auch wurde ich schon mit nem einfachen Mepps abgezogen und stand da wie doof. Zwei Tage später lief es aber andersrum und der Spinner hat gegen meinen Fernostkram versagt. So gesehen, für mich steht natürlich auch ein gewisser Fangerfolg im Mittelpunkt, jedoch kann ich auch zu großen Teilen "Befriedigung" im Beschaffen und Testen von hübschen bunten Ködern erlangen.

Ich sag mal so: Jeder wie er gerne will und kann. Eine abschließende Aussage teuer oder billig ist bei dem Thema einfach nicht möglich.

Im Übrigen: In Zeiten des www kann ich es bis heute nicht verstehen, warum die Leute in Deutschland zwanzig und mehr Euronen für nen Illex ausgeben. Gibts alles trotz Zoll und Versand wesentlich preiswerter von auswärts.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich schuldig dem Wahn erlegen zu sein und eine gewisse Sammelleidenschaft entwickelt zu haben. Das führte soweit, dass ich in einer ziemlich kurzen Phase mein Swimbait-Arsenal um einige Köder der 100€-Klasse erweitert habe. Bisher hat nur einer davon Fisch gebracht. Ist mir aber bumms, da es mir immer wieder Laune bereitet die Dinger trotzdem durchs Wasser zu ziehen und mich an dem außergewöhnlichen Lauf zu erfreuen. Die passen von den Eigenschaften halt nur bedingt zu meinem primären Gewässer. Habe auch schon mal einen verloren, ist halt Risiko.
> Außerdem hab ich beim Fischen vom Boot aus gerne fünf/sechs Combos dabei. Ich finds geil. Schon das aufrüsten vor dem eigentlichen Ausflug macht mir Spaß und entspannt mich. Natürlich fang ich auch meine Fische. Vielleicht nicht mehr als jemand mit preiswerten Ködern, is mir aber auch egal da es sich nicht um irgend einen Wettkampf teuer vs. billig handelt.
> Ich lebe mein Hobby aus so gut es geht, und da gehört es für mich einfach dazu mich ab und zu mal mit Geld ausgeben zu belohnen (ich hör mich an wie ne Frau...#q).



Da ist endlich mal einer ehrlich... nicht immer das Gefasel vom rein vernunftbegabten Superangler! #6 #6 #6


----------



## tomsen83 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da ist endlich mal einer ehrlich... nicht immer das Gefasel vom rein vernunftbegabten Superangler! #6 #6 #6


 
Danke. Andererseits hat es bis zu der Einsicht auch ne Weile gedauert. Gerade wenn man zu Beginn an einem ganz spezifischen Gewässerstück mit seiner (bis dahin neuen) Methode, die zufällig hochpreisiger Kunstköder bedarf, anderen etwas vorangelt, trägt man die Nase doch etwas höher. 

Früher oder später wird man aber feststellen, dass die Spezifika dieses bestimmten Gewässers zu der ganz bestimmten Jahreszeit nicht übertragbar sind und eventuell doch nicht der 25€-Köder alleine für den Erfolg verantwortlich war.

Konkret gings dabei vor vielen Jahren um das Fischen mit Twitchbaits auf Zander im Winter an einem stark befischten Gewässerabschnitt. Wir sind dabei früher immer mit zwei Ködern los (Pointer 78 und MB Trickdarter), die zufällig je nach Bedingung (mit oder ohne Rasseln gewünscht) genau gepasst haben. Ob sich das Ergebnis damals auch mit "billigen", ähnlich geformten Baits hätte reproduzieren lassen? keine Ahnung#c   
Auf jeden Fall sind kurze Zeit später viele Mitangler, die immer vehement gegen diese sauteuren Köder propagiert haben ,kleinlaut mit eben diesen Modellen am Wasser aufgetaucht 
Kurz danach musste man sich wieder was neues einfallen lassen, da es nur noch "verbrannte Erde" gab.


----------



## Shortay (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich habe nur billigwobbler, einer der geilsten ist son 1€ fp dinger, durch das beschissene laufverhalten torkelt wie son absaufrnder fisch durchs wasser hab ich das gefühl das das mehr bisse bringt wie einer der perfekt läuft. Zumindest hier am forellenbach..

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Das führte soweit, dass ich in einer ziemlich kurzen Phase mein Swimbait-Arsenal um einige Köder der 100€-Klasse erweitert habe.



Das würde mich jetzt wirklich brennend interessiere... |bigeyes


----------



## fordfan1 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Hatte die besten Erfahrungen mit relativ günstigen Cormoran Cora Z Gruffy Wobblern gemacht,die Dinger haben echt immer gefangen,leider nicht mehr (oder sehr schlecht) zu bekommen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Es müssen meiner Meinung nach def. nicht die teuersten oder bzw. teuren Köder sein. Wobei ich den "krassen" Unterschied eher bei Hardbaits sehe. 

 Ich hatte mal vor Jahren nen Shakespeare BigS Mini Crank Nachbau.... Hat vom Barsch bis zum Hecht, über Rapfen und Döbel alles gefangen.... bis ihn mal ein Baum erwischt hat. Das war ein Köder aus der Grabbelkiste beim Händler....hat funktioniert.

 In der Vergangenheit hatte ich aber auch viel Schrott dabei, sodass ich im mittleren Preissegment hängen geblieben bin. Rapalas, Berkley Frenzys, Manns, Storms.

 Inzwischen ist aber wohl Nehmen seeliger als Geben.... ein Besuch der Staaten vor 2 Jahren hatte mir gezeigt, wie wir in D abgeschöpft werden wie Rahm von der Milch! Inzwischen schiele ich dank Kontakten in den USA gerne mal über den Teich und vergleiche die Preise.

 Bekannte neue Rapalas (made in finland) kosten bei uns zw 12,50 - 14,50€ p. Stk. Die selben Modelle in mehr Dekoren gibt's in den Staaten bereits für 8 USD p.Stk. Das zieht sich inzwischen durch die gesammte Bandbreite....


----------



## Zemo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Wenn Frauen losziehen und sich die Handtaschen für 200 Euro kaufen, fragt ja auch keiner nach Sinn und Unsinn. (Die Frauen zumindest nicht) 

Wir sind schließlich Männer, die sich um das Essen kümmern. Hier macht ein teurer Wobbler mehr Sinn als ne teure Handtasche. #h#h

Spaß beiseite. 

Ich kaufe mir auch nicht die teuersten Wobbler, aber sei dem gegönnt, der es kann. Mein teuerster Köder ist wohl eine Rapala der 16 Euro gekostet hat. 

Mich nerven diese "teuer vs. billig" Diskussionen mittlerweile. Ich meine, das ist doch schließlich unser Hobby, da braucht man doch nicht jedesmal diese Diskussionen lostreten.


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Hey Leute vergesst nicht die Preißschilder an Euren teueren Kunstködern dranzulassen...
Sonst beißen die Fische NICHT....#d#d#d#d


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt wirklich brennend interessiere... |bigeyes


 
Wenn es Dir um die spezifischen Köder geht:

*US*
- Cl8 Bait (hat im Vergleich zu heute damals das doppelte gekostet#q)
- Rago Raptor
- Lunker Punker
*JP*
- Dekansho Lures (absolute Augenweiden)
- CC Baits 
- Vagabond
- Roman Made
- Gun Craft Magnum Claw 230

Wirklich empfehlen kann ich die Köder von Cl8 Bait und den Gun Craft Magnum Claw. Die anderen JP Köder sind häufig sehr anfällig was den Lack angeht...Die bekommen demnächst einen Ehrenplatz im Wohnzimmer. 
Der Lunker Punker ist ein geiler Stickbait in enormen Ausmaßen und fliegt wie ne Rakete, hat mir aber leider noch keinen Fisch gebracht. Der Rago Raptor ist ebenfalls nen genialer Bait, aber zur Fängigkeit kann ich nix sagen.

Versenkt habe ich in den ersten zwei Wochen einen Cl8-Bait in 7" und einen Magnum Claw...:g

Fakt ist, viele der preiswerteren Schmieden bieten ähnlich geile Köder an, da wären z.B. Tylure, Bettencourt Baits, Spro.

Alles zu beziehen über Tacklewarehouse o. Ichibantackle.


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



phirania schrieb:


> Hey Leute vergesst nicht die Preißschilder an Euren teueren Kunstködern dranzulassen...
> Sonst beißen die Fische NICHT....#d#d#d#d


 
...behindert den Lauf.


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Bei mir kostet im Normalfall ein Wobbler nicht mehr als 10€.
Ich hatte mir auch msl den Luxus gegönnt mir nen 100er Pointer für 19€ zu holen.
Fazit:
Auf den Pointer nicht einen Zander gefangen.
Alles bis auf Balzer , Cormoran und Doiyo.
Preis ist nicht alles, in der Präsentation liegt meines Erachtens das Problem. Natürlich gibts auch billige Wobbler die man sich als Baumschmuck zu Weihnachten besser an den Baum anstatt an die Angel hängt, aber das gibts auch bei so manch teuren Modellen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Früher wie heute fängt man auch damit,modifiziert mit einem Drilling und Sprengring...
http://www.amazon.de/De-Plastik-6021-000-Kapselheber-8er/dp/B0068O2ULY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386234043&sr=8-3&keywords=flaschen%C3%B6ffner


----------



## Purist (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Bei mir kostet im Normalfall ein Wobbler nicht mehr als 10€.
> ...
> Preis ist nicht alles, in der Präsentation liegt meines Erachtens das Problem.



Ist bei mir genauso, über 10€ gebe ich aber grundsätzlich nicht für einen Kunstköder aus. Wie du richtig schreibst, ist es immer noch der Angler, der dem Plastik/Blech/Holz Leben einhaucht. Das funktioniert beim Stofffetzen genauso wie mit einem osteuropäischen Wobbler, die noch immer weit unter 10€ zu kaufen sind. 

Wobei auch hier wieder die Köpfe der Angler eine Rolle spielen. Der Spass fängt doch schon an, wenn 20-30€ Wobbler von Leuten empfohlen werden, die Blinker und Spinner für "Anfängerköder" halten. Weil die so gut fangen, dass selbst Anfänger damit umgehen können, benutzt man die einfach nicht


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir um die spezifischen Köder geht: ...



Der hier ist ja rattenscharf, wenn auch für 70 Euro kein Schnapper: http://www.pttackle.com/popup_image.php?pID=77&image=0

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass es bei solchen Stücken v.a. ums "haben" geht. :k

Schöne Sammlung: http://www.thewiredangler.com/.a/6a00e54fa13d5e8834017c33d134c6970b-pi


----------



## Rannebert (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



phirania schrieb:


> Früher wie heute fängt man auch damit,modifiziert mit einem Drilling und Sprengring...
> http://www.amazon.de/De-Plastik-6021-000-Kapselheber-8er/dp/B0068O2ULY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386234043&sr=8-3&keywords=flaschen%C3%B6ffner




Gibts doch inzwischen auch schon fertig von der Köderschmiede aus Fernost:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ4gE66XmRs



Ich hab aber auch noch für keinen Wobbler mehr als nen 10er ausgegeben. Dann wird eher in Masse und Vielfalt investiert.
Aber wer es sich leisten kann, der soll halt. Und wenn die dann auch mehr fangen, umso besser...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Der hier ist ja rattenscharf, wenn auch für 70 Euro kein Schnapper: http://www.pttackle.com/popup_image.php?pID=77&image=0


wow!|bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Habt ihr die hier schon gesehen?
http://www.z-wobbler.de/5.html
Hatte sie im Messebericht Bremen vorgestellt.


----------



## Purist (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die hier schon gesehen?



Wobbler als Lifestyleprodukt? 
Bei der Sammlung, die Ronny verlinkt hat, fällt mir nur wieder einmal ein, daß es früher wohl doch billiger war: Alter DAM Wobbler, mit Gummiflosse: http://www.oudkunstaas.nl/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/dam8.jpg


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Kannst ja heute auch immer noch mit einem Effzett oder einem 1,5 Euro Spinner angeln.

Oder werden hier Leute gezwingen, den teuren Kram zu kaufen?

@ Purist, erzählst du auch jedem 911er Fahrer, das es ein Polo doch auch tut?


----------



## volkerm (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Das ist eine Anfängerfrage. Da würde ich in der Tat zu den Klassikern wie Effzett, Mepps und Rapala raten. In der Praxis erweist sich, welche speziellen Eigenschaften man darüber hinaus möchte. Beim Gummizeug halte ich viel von Delalande.


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Muss doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. An einem Natur oder Baggersee ist die Hänger bzw Verlustrate wesendlich geringer wie an grossen Fliessgewässern wie Rhein und Elbe. Am Rhein (Ködergrab) werde ich wohl nie wieder nen +10€Wobbler dran hängen, nachdem sich letzten Samstag mein Pointer in der Steinpackung ein neues Zuhause gesucht hat. Versuch macht klug.

Aber mit dem hab ich eh nix gefangen. Alles auf Cormoran oder Balzerbudget. 

@Allrounder
Was nützt ein Porsche wenn man beschixxen Auto fährt.

Fazit:
Schaut mehr auf Köderführung als auf dem Preis.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## olaft64 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ein Grund für die teuren Wobbler (von denen ich auch einige habe neben vielen billigen): dann weiß ich wenigstens, dass es wirklich an mir/ meiner Unfähiglkeit liegt und nicht am Material.

Ist zwar nicht wirklich positiv fürs Ego, aber eine Ursache kann man dann zumindest ausschließen (neben der Frage, ob es überhaupt Fische gibt, die richtige Stelle-Tiefe-Farbe-Köderart etc. ausgesucht wurde).

Und das Schlimmste: gefangen wurde bisher nur an den teuren...

Selbstironischer Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Nimm ne Karotte oder ein Wiener Würstchen, krümm das ein bisschen und häng nen Drilling dran - auch das wird Fisch fangen...

Alles was wackelt, dreht, blinkt, blitzt, Druckwellen aussendet, irgend nach möglicher Nahrung aussieht (sei es statisch oder nur beim einleiern) wird früher oder später nen Abnehmer in  (Raub)Fischform finden.

Dass es mit Sicherheit bestimmte Situationen gibt, die ein bestimmter Köder besser als andere abdecken wird (weil er schneller/langsamer sinkt, mehr oder weniger zuckt, mehr oder weniger blitzt), das ist ebenso klar....

Interessant finde ich immer, dass "teure" Wobbler ein besseres "Laufverhalten" haben sollen...

Das ist IMMER situationsbedingt (Gewässer, Fischart, Jahreszeit, Tiefe, Strömung etc.), welches "Laufverhalten" gerade das "Bessere" ist:
Es ist IMMER das, auf welches der Fisch gerade reinfällt....

Beispiel:
Die alten 3-teiligen DAM-Indianerwobbler waren schon immer gute Hechtköder.
Meine besten Erfolge erzielte ich aber ausgerechnet dann, wenn beim Wurf die Schnur den vorderen Drilling "fing" und der Wobbler sich dann an der Oberfläche "drehte", statt wie gewollt "vernünftig" zu laufen..

Was für nicht so preiswerte Köder spricht in meinen Augen:
Oft (nicht immer!!) werden bessere Komponenten (Sprengringe, Haken, Lack etc.) verbaut.

Da ich aber meist eh Drillinge auf Einzelhaken umrüste, ist das für mich persönlich nicht so massgebend, aber dennoch kein schlechtes Argument für nicht ganz so preiswerte Köder..


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Moin Olaf,


wenn du überwiegend nur mit teuren Hardbaits alls Illex, Selbile usw. fischst -  wirst du prozentual gesehen damit auch mehr fangen  Eig logisch oder?


Ich fische am Rhein und da treffen (mal vom Topwater Rapfenangeln abgesehen) Bedingungen wie eine hungrige Steinpackung im Hauptstrom und ein Kraut und Totholz verseuchter Altarm auf einander 


Da würde ich mir ärgern, wenn ich bei 3-4 Wurf nen 20€ Wobbler abreisse.....


Unter anderem wurden hier als günstige Wobbler Rapals genannte... wenn ich mir die Preise für die neueren Modelle (X Rap, Minnow usw.) anschaue, sind die mit ihren 14-18€ p.Stk aber schon eher die teureren Modelle.... (gespannt wer damals für nen Rapala umgerechnet runde 30 DM hingelegt hätte) ....


Die Dinger werden in Finland produziert.... quer über den Ozean geschippert und landen dann für 8 USD in den Regalen im Ami Land. Mir kann keiner sagen, dass es nur an der Tax liegt, dass die Teile bei uns mehr 2x so teuer sind....das nevt mich eig mehr als die Diskussion ob der teuere oder günstige Köder besser fängt....


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Purist, erzählst du auch jedem 911er Fahrer, das es ein Polo doch auch tut?



Um von A nach B zu kommen, oder in Innenstädten zur Hauptverkehrszeit, selbstverständlich. Mir erschließt sich dein Vergleich zu Kunstködern zwar nicht im geringsten, ist aber auch egal. 

Aber du hast recht, gezwungen wird hier niemand. Für bedenklich halte ich nur die Entwicklung, für Kunstköder, auch solche simpelster Art, die inzwischen garantiert alle aus asiatischer Billigproduktion stammen, die Preisschraube immer höher zu drehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was für nicht so preiswerte Köder spricht in meinen Augen:
> Oft (nicht immer!!) werden bessere Komponenten (Sprengringe, Haken, Lack etc.) verbaut.
> 
> Da ich aber meist eh Drillinge auf Einzelhaken umrüste, ist das für mich  persönlich nicht so massgebend, aber dennoch kein schlechtes Argument  für nicht ganz so preiswerte Köder..



Als Spinnangler gehören in meinen Augen Sprengringzange, Sprengringe und ein umfangreiches Drillingsortiment zur Grundaustattung, ebenso: Schleifstein oder DIY-Schleifbrett mit Naßschleifpapier. Warum sollte man wegen diesen Centprodukten, die man im handumdrehen austauschen kann, gleich 10 oder 20 Euro drauflegen? #c




Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Dinger werden in Finland produziert.... quer über den Ozean  geschippert und landen dann für 8 USD in den Regalen im Ami Land. Mir  kann keiner sagen, dass es nur an der Tax liegt, dass die Teile bei uns  mehr 2x so teuer sind....das nevt mich eig mehr als die Diskussion ob  der teuere oder günstige Köder besser fängt....



Gutes Argument, aber dafür gibt's das WWW mit all seinen internationalen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Warum selbst billigste US-Wobbler hier 6-8€ kosten, während man sie drüben für 2,5-3€ bekommt (VK inklusive), ähnliches gilt für Kleinkram, erschließt sich mir auch nicht mehr. Selbst wenn die 19% Umsatzsteuer hinzukommen, man die Wechselkursgebühren hinzurechnet, wird hier ziemlich groß Kasse damit gemacht. Mit japanischen Modellen beschäftige ich mich nicht, aber da wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Spinnfischen liegt absolut im Trend. Nicht wenige brüsten sich damit, nur noch mit Kunstködern ans Werk zu gehen. Da wären die Anbieter schön blöd, wenn sie nicht den Rahm abschöpfen würden, sprich an der Preisschraube drehen, bis die Tränen spritzen!


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Servus,


Nagelfeile (so ne feine Diamantnagelfeile), etc. sollte man als Spinnfischer immer mal dabei haben 


Was die Preisgestaltung in D angeht - das wundert mich nicht, dass die Waren hier so teuer sind. Wie oft wurde im Junganglerbreich den Anfängern gleich zu Wobblern alla Illex usw. geraten... damit würde man garantiert mehr fangen  Die Hochglanzmagazine preisen auch immer wieder die selben High-End Wobbler an....


PS: In Japan gibts m.M weniger schnäppchen als in USA. Kollegin kommt aus Japan und die hatte mir div. Hardbaits Japanischer Edelschmieden in Euro umgerechnet.... zzgl. Tax etc hat sich das fast nicht gelohnt.


Dann lieber bei Tacklewarehouse schauen, ob die gescheite Mid-Price Ware für nen vernünftigen Kurs haben.


ich hab mir erst vor kurzem ein paar Strike King Cranks bestellt. Kosten in den USA 5-6 USD... bei uns nicht unter 10€ zgl. Versand.


Daher mal wieder ein Loop aus Thema - meiner Meinung muss es nicht das teuerste sein, ein Mindeststandart bringt aber ein ruhiges Gewissen und wer die Augen auf hält - kann ein paar Schnäppchen machen


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Das teure Wobbler bessere Komponenten sprich Sprengringe und Drillinge verbaut haben halte ich aber für ein Gerücht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Das teure Wobbler bessere Komponenten sprich Sprengringe und Drillinge verbaut haben halte ich aber für ein Gerücht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


Einfach richtig lesen, nicht als Behauptung per se aufgestellt worden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was für nicht so preiswerte Köder spricht in meinen Augen:
> *Oft (nicht immer!!)* werden bessere Komponenten (Sprengringe, Haken, Lack etc.) verbaut.


----------



## tomsen83 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Seit dem ich mich mit Poppern und Stickbaits für das Salzwasser der südlichen Hemisphäre beschäftige, kann ich über die Preise für Illex, MB und co nur noch müde lächeln. 

Was hier für Baits, Ruten, Rollen, Kleinteile etc. aufgerufen wird, ist Wahnsinn. Durchschnittspreis für Köder liegt bei 70-100$. 120-150$ sind keine Seltenheit. Gerade die Marktführer wie Carpenter, Hammerhead, Craft Bait kosten ein Schweinegeld. Eine (wirklich kleine) Köderauswahl kostet da soviel wie der Hin- und Rückflug ins Urlaubsgebiet... 

Das ganze nur, damit der Monster-GT mit dem Ding ins Riff flüchtet. Nur mal so als Beispiel, für einen wirklich geilen Köder:
http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_view.php?product_id=1770http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_view.php?product_id=2052 (man scrolle vorsichtig nach unten und schiele dezent nach dem Preis|supergri)

Wirbel, Split-Rings und Drillinge kosten hier im Normalfall aber schon ohne den Rest vom Köder dran um die 10 bis 15€. 

Beschwert euch also nicht: Würdet Ihr in der Nähe von warmem Salzwasser wohnen, könntet Ihr gar kein billiges Tackle fischen sondern müsstet euch der pösen Angelindustrie demütig beugen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Das ganze nur, damit der Monster-GT mit dem Ding ins Riff flüchtet. Nur mal so als Beispiel, für einen wirklich geilen Köder:
> http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_view.php?product_id=1770http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_view.php?product_id=2052 (man scrolle vorsichtig nach unten und schiele dezent nach dem Preis|supergri)
> 
> .


Ja, leck mich am Axxxx.......

Da krieg ich als Schwabe ja echt Schnappatmung....

Oder hats da das Komma verschoben beim Preis?


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Jetzt vergleichen wir aber Äpfel mit Birnen oder? Das wäre so als würde ich ne Shimano Baitcaster fürs Süßwasser mit ner Penn Seilwinde fürs Marlinangeln vergleich, oder ;D


Und Ja - viele Köder (kommen aus ein und dem selben Werk in China, Malaysien, Korea usw...) - bekommen ggf nen anderen Stempel -  ne andere Verpackung und kosten dann eben 3x so viel


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, leck mich am Axxxx.......
> 
> Da krieg ich als Schwabe ja echt Schnappatmung....
> 
> Oder hats da das Komma verschoben beim Preis?



Jetzt weißt du auch, warum ich so auf Naturköder stehe... und ich bin kein Schwabe. :m

Aber jede Kuh wird so heftig gemolken, wie sie es sich gefallen lässt!


----------



## fordfan1 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Schaut mehr auf Köderführung als auf dem Preis.




|good:

Fasst das ganze ziemlich gut zusammen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Naja, 
Einen GT mit nem Rapfen oder Hecht zu vergleichen
Im Heimischen Vereinstümpel ist poppen halt billiger als in der Südsee.
Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomsen83 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Moooooment. Frage war ja, ob`s immer die teuren sein müssen. Die wurde bereits hinlänglich wie erwartet beantwortet ("Nein, muss nich. Kommt auf den Angler an, kommt auf die Situation an, macht doch eh jeder wie er will" usw.).

Da dacht ich mir, ohne vergleichende Absicht (weil das ja Blödsinn ist), schraub ich die Preisskala mal nach oben und erweitere den Horizont. Außerdem gings um Köder und nicht um Rollen. Daher Frage meinerseits: Was unterscheidet einen Stickbait in, sagen wir mal 150mm, aus Holz für nen GT von einem Stickbait aus, sagen wir mal 150mm, aus Holz für nen Hecht??? Außer der Hardware versteht sich? Beide sind mehrfach lackiert, beide sollten ne durchgehende Stahlachse haben, beide sind unter Umständen handgefertigt...|kopfkrat

Außerdem werde ich nach diesem Wahnsinnsschneesturm hier am WE mal ein oder zwei der Sticks die ich hier habe auf Hecht antesten.


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Selber bauen.
Son popper is keine große Kunst.
Vll. auch nachgießen.

Wer 100 Piepen fürn Dildo mit Wasserspritzkuhle ausgibt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

@ tomsen
Ich fand cool (wenngleich ,wie gesagt, als Schwabe erschreckend)..
Danke für die Infos!!


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Da dacht ich mir, ohne vergleichende Absicht (weil das ja Blödsinn ist), schraub ich die Preisskala mal nach oben und erweitere den Horizont.



Bei den Dinger kann ich wenigstens den Preis nachvollziehen, weil das verwendete Material und dessen Verarbeitung teuer ist, das sind wahre Schmuckstücke, aber das will bei mir bei den oft beworbenen Plastikbombern aus Asien einfach nicht klappen. #c


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, leck mich am Axxxx.......
> 
> Da krieg ich als Schwabe ja echt Schnappatmung....
> 
> Oder hats da das Komma verschoben beim Preis?




Auch als Pfälzer bekommste da das Ohrenflattern 

Da musst du ja wirklich mim Taucheranzug zum Fischen gehen und bei jeden nicht zulösendem Hänger runter tauchen.


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Von wegen, läuft gerade wegen dem Angelkdruck und dem zunehmenden Gebrauch von Gufis, Wobblern etc. wieder besser den je.
> Ich fange mit primitiven(nicht billigen) Spinnern und anderen klassischen Blechködern besser denn je.
> Je weniger diese Köder benutzen, umso fängiger sind sie an den überfischten Gewässern, wo alle bloß noch mit Jackson, Illex, Fox- Shads & Co unterwegs sind.



Verrate nicht so viel sonst müssen wir uns in ein paar Jahren noch ungewöhnlichere Köder zulegen!


----------



## fordfan1 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr aus Langeweile mal ein paar Blinker aus Teelöffeln gebastelt,haben mir schon ein paar schöne Barsche gebracht.

Kostenpunkt? ~50 Cent.


----------



## Purist (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> haben mir schon ein paar schöne Barsche gebracht.



Nichts gegen deine Blinker, die bestimmt super sind, nicht nur für die gestreiften Stacheligen (probiere sie mal mit dünndrähtigen Haken (wegen der Hänger) tief an Zanderstellen zu führen), aber
wenn Barsche gierig sind, gehen die ohnehin auf alles was sich bewegt. Daher kann ich den Trend zu 20-30€ Wobblern auch nicht im geringsten verstehen, wenn er auch noch ausgerechnet von selbsterklärten Barschspezialisten ausgelebt wird. 


Wie ich schon schrieb, bei 10€ ist bei mir Schluss, trotzdem habe auch ich die Spinnfischerkrankheit: Zuviele Köder in der Sammlung, die ich eigentlich kaum benutze. Es passt nur immer einer an die Rute und der muss ein paar Stunden, wenn nicht 2-3 Tage, intensiv gefischt werden, um seine Tauglichkeit überhaupt beurteilen zu können.


----------



## csi-zander (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Servus, nicht böse sein falls Ihr meine Ansichten doppelt zu lesen bekommt. Denn kürzlich habe ich meine Meinung hier schon zu 'ChinaImporten' in die Tasten gebracht. Passt allerdings schon wieder so gut;

Natürlich verhält sich für mich ein Illex im Gegensatz zu einem Billigheimer wie ein Porsche zum Polo. Und auf der Talsperre vom Boot (mit quasi 0% Hängergefahr) ist sowas, oder etwas feines Japanisches meine erste Wahl.

Anders hier bei mir vor der Haustür. Ein Altarm mit Burggraben, schwer zu beangel durch Kraut, alten Baumbestand unter und über Wasser, sowie Seerosen. Dabei steht man an vielen Stellen inmitten mannshoher Dornenranken. -Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, ein super Spot, da sich DAS nicht viele Andere geben.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn; hier bin ich nicht bereit 20€-PlusX in die Bäume zu hängen! Evtl. mehrfach am Angeltag.
Dazu sind auch sämtliche Vorteile im Laufverhalten dahin, wenn man den Wobbler durch eine schmale SeerosenSchneise twiched.
Fazit; für mich haben sowohl filigrane, teure Exemplare wie auch Billigheimer in meiner Box ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Hauptsache Ösen & Drillinge prüfen, ggf. auswechseln. Dazu kreativ in der Köderführung sein. 
Denn mal ehrlich: früher oder später bleibt jeder Wobbler mal im/unter Wasser 
;-))

Was hier bei teuer vs. billig weniger diskutiert wurde; ich gebe da auf jeden Fall aus Erfahrung den einen oder anderen Euro mehr bei 'anständigen' Spinnern aus. Denn wenn DER schlecht oder gar nicht rotiert (wie bei so einigem Billigschrott), hilft auch die beste Köderführung nichts mehr.


----------



## Zemo (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ tomsen
> Ich fand cool (wenngleich ,wie gesagt, als Schwabe erschreckend)..
> Danke für die Infos!!



Dass du Schwabe bist, muss du aber auch jedesmal betonen. hehe |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

fiel mich schon in den ganzen Videos auf. 

:m:m:m


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Son getwitchter pointer sieht auch ******** aus, wenn ich nen ähnlichen Chinawobbler zum Suspender ausblei hängt der auch wien Mehlsack im Wasser rum.

Oder meinst du das hightechgewichtsverlagerungssystem?


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

@Tyron
Du hast eigentlich im Eingangsposting schon den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Spot, Methode, Tageszeit, Wassertiefe usw. sind die wichtigsten Parameter.
Ich fange die meisten Fische mit Spinnern die so knapp 3 Euro pro Stück kosten und Gufis die so bei 1,50 Euro pro Stück liegen.


----------



## Purist (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich fange die meisten Fische mit Spinnern die so knapp 3 Euro pro Stück kosten und Gufis die so bei 1,50 Euro pro Stück liegen.



Ich dachte Gufis seien so billig? Für den Preis pro Stück (1,5€) angle ich mit Markenblinkern. |rolleyes


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Das waren dieses Jahr meine Topverführer.

http://mobile.angelplatz.de/search.php?src=search&maxsearchresults=0&cat_id=0&search_str=cormoran+m45

Da gibts aber noch mehr Farben von


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Wobbler unter 10 €uronen kommen mir nicht ins Haus :m

 ...und wenn ich keinen Bock mehr darauf habe,
 verkaufe ich den in der Bucht.

 Der Wiederverkaufswert von Markenwobblern ist steigend 

 Mein Hobby ist selbstverständlich auch eine Geldanlage in dem Sinne,
 das, falls ich etwas aus irgendeinem Grund verkaufen möchte,
 ich einen fairen Gegenwert erzielen möchte.

 Ich schmeiß mein Geld nicht für billigen China-Schrott aus dem Fenster.

 ...kann ja jeder halten wie er will...#c


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wobbler unter 10 €uronen kommen mir nicht ins Haus :m
> 
> ...und wenn ich keinen Bock mehr darauf habe,
> verkaufe ich den in der Bucht.
> ...



Dann setz ich gleich mal meinen Illex Kawashi Mickey140 in die Bucht, mal sehen was der bringt.
Den fand der Barschzanker auch geil.


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann setz ich gleich mal meinen Illex Kawashi Mickey140 in die Bucht, mal sehen was der bringt.
> Den fand der Barschzanker auch geil.


 
*Genau richtig !* :m



 Kannste ja mal in der Bucht nen China Wobbler mit

*"Long Dong Wong" / sinkend/ 10cm /12g*

 rein stellen  :q

 ...kauft keine Socke


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Das schönste ist, den gabs für Lau.|supergri


----------



## csi-zander (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wobbler unter 10 €uronen kommen mir nicht ins Haus :m
> 
> ...und wenn ich keinen Bock mehr darauf habe,
> verkaufe ich den in der Bucht.
> ...




---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jungs, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, sind wir hier im Angel- oder im HobbyHändler-Forum??
Meine Kunstköder nach dem Wiederverkaufswert einzukaufen ist irgendwie sooooooo abwegig für mich.

Jetzt nur interessehalber; müssen die Wobbler originalverpackt bleiben, um den Einkaufswert zu toppen?


----------



## BronkoderBär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

NC Bobster|rolleyes


----------



## fordfan1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



csi-zander schrieb:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jungs, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, sind wir hier im Angel- oder im HobbyHändler-Forum??
> Meine Kunstköder nach dem Wiederverkaufswert einzukaufen ist irgendwie sooooooo abwegig für mich.
> ...



Dir ist der Begriff Sarkasmus aber schon bekannt,oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich dachte Gufis seien so billig? Für den Preis pro Stück (1,5€) angle ich mit Markenblinkern. |rolleyes



Das sind dann ja auch Markengummis.....:m


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Bin ja gespannt, wann der erste ankommt und verkündet, dass er nur solche Köderfische benützt, die Stammbaum und Zuchtbuch vorlegen können!?


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt, wann der erste ankommt und verkündet, dass er nur solche Köderfische benützt, die *Stammbaum und Zuchtbuch* vorlegen können!?



Das reicht nicht Andal...
da müßte der Köfi schon mit einem der _"Ich lebe vom Angeln Spezialisten"_ verwandt und von diesem zertifiziert sein, um was zu taugen.
Ergänzend dazu am besten noch mit einem Lösungsmittel der Illex-Wobbler behandelt...

Mahlzeit
|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt, wann der erste ankommt und verkündet, dass er nur solche Köderfische benützt, die Stammbaum und Zuchtbuch vorlegen können!?


Es müssen aber mind. die teuer gekauften sein. Die billigen selbst gefangenden taugen nämlich nichts.|supergri


----------



## Purist (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Es müssen aber mind. die teuer gekauften sein. Die billigen selbst gefangenden taugen nämlich nichts.|supergri



Die Gefärbten aus dem Glas? |rolleyes
Apropos Gummis, ich habe letzte Woche einmal geschaut, welche Konzerne noch zur Jarden Corp gehören, deren Tochter Pure Fishing (Berkley, Abu und Co) ist, Billy Boy ist auch dabei


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*

Versteh jetzt den Bezug nicht,... Billy Boy...
In dem Fall sorgt edler Kunststoff doch dafür, dass der Einsatz günstiger bleibt, als bei Natur pur... |kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Müssen's unbedingt die teuren sein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Billy Boy...
> In dem Fall sorgt edler Kunststoff ... |kopfkrat



Ich dachte immer Latex wäre ein Naturprodukt....|kopfkrat


----------

